# Ice cream sandwich for T-Mobile galaxy s 4g



## hamzashahbaz (Nov 4, 2011)

Is there is ice cream sandwich for T-Mobile galaxy s 4g

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## fbis251 (Jun 26, 2011)

You got a free frozen treat with your SGS4G? Man I want some of that







. I only got Gingerbread with mine.

To answer your question, no.


----------



## skieffer88 (Nov 6, 2011)

Wrong section this belongs in the general section not development

Sent from my HTC_myTouch_4g_Slide using Tapatalk 2 Beta-2


----------



## hamzashahbaz (Nov 4, 2011)

Can you post that message in general section

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------

